# Боль в пояснице после "щелчка"



## SergeyMSC (7 Май 2016)

Добрый день!

Прошу совета.
Сергей, 24 года.

4 месяца назад в тренажерном зале делал упражнение "жим лежа", вес небольшой, примерно 50 кг.
Во время снятия штанги сильно прогнул поясницу и почувствовал щелчек и боль (левее позвонка L5-L4).
С тех пор, во время прогиба в пояснице, ощущаю боль в том же месте (левее позвонка L5-L4).
В обычном положении (сидя, стоя, при ходьбе, наклонах) только небольшой дискомфорт, иногда ощущаю нудящую боль.
После тренировок (с растяжкой и прогибами) "тянет" поясничную мышцу.

Делал МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела, прикладываю заключение.

Благодарю заранее.


----------



## La murr (8 Май 2016)

*SergeyMSC*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Май 2016)

Массаж, ЛФК, НПВС местно.


----------

